# College



## Maglar (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought i'd post this here because this is my primary section on the forum and all you guys are my main community and people. 

In a week I will be starting college summer session as a freshmen. It's about a two hour drive and i'll be studying Molecular and Microbiology (pre-med track). In modeling terms, I think i'm going to have to put it on pauses except for holidays and the week breaks between semesters. I'm not sure on it all because I will have to see how much room I have in my apartment style dorm. I already know it's not a lot of room but maybe i'll be able to squeeze some stuff in there. But I already know from June 26 - August 12 I wont be modeling at all.

There's many ways I could do things, such as just building kits and painting at home or working on kits when I come home say for a weekend. But I think overall I will just put the breaks on it and focus on my learning and the social aspects of college. I wanted to leave you guys on a good note so i've been trying to get the Havoc done.

I will still be popping in and checking stuff daily, seeing how all my mates are doing and such. It just sucks I can't continue full force after learning so much and gaining so much in my modeling. I am happy how far i've come from that first 1/72 corsair I posted without the painted canopy because I didn't know any better.  

All my improvement comes from you guys.. 

But I thought I would let you guys know, thanks for the friendship and jokes along the way. Looking forward to more of it!

Corey


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice one Corey. Hope you have an enjoyable, and successful, first term at College. The studying comes first, but you always need time to unwind and let the bain cells recover! If modelling is a possibility, then it's a great way to unwind after a tough week!
Good luck mate!


----------



## magnu (Jun 19, 2010)

All the best with your studies Cory.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes Corey, good one. As one who missed the opportunity to attend college I applaud you for making this happen for Yourself. Pop in, see who is doing what, but there is plenty of time to come back to this great hobby in the years to come. Perhaps just grab a book now and then to relax with. Fight for the sky by Douglas Bader would be a good one to start with. Just enjoy the trip you are going on, do well, make Yourself proud. All the best mate from Down Undah. Bill


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 19, 2010)

yes unfortunately I still have to go through high school-college. Even middle school made it tough. Good luck and hope to see you around!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2010)

G'd on'ya Cory. Needless to say your career must come first, but like Terry says, modelling is a great relaxant that you can get totally absorbed in. Any way mate, good luck with the studies and social life and just pop in from time to time to let us know how your doing.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jun 19, 2010)

Best of luck Cory


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2010)

Best of luck mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep..best of luck Cory.


----------



## Maglar (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, yall are the best. I hope I can model, during senior year I always craved it when I was studying. You know how that goes, you want to do something when you have no time and you dont do it when you do have time.

Great idea bill, I will need to find myself into books as reading is learning and gets the imagination going.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 26, 2010)

Giving the mind a rest from study doing models works for some people. Good luck with college.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 26, 2010)

Ah, college... Between studying and partying, I seriously doubt you'll have time for doing any modelling at all ! 

Good luck, still.


----------



## ellis995 (Jun 26, 2010)

Best of luck Cory


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Ah....now I understand the PM you sent me! 

Good luck with College mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

Best of luck to you my friend!


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2010)

Catching up late with this thread. Best of luck with your studies and overall college life Corey.


----------



## Maglar (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all, just letting you know I just got home from college. Summer semester is over and I came out with two A's for english and philosophy. Point aside, 2 week break before fall.. possible model?!?!


----------



## otftch (Aug 6, 2010)

Best of luck. After a while you'll find the time, just don't push it.
Ed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicely done Mag!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Maglar said:


> ...two A's for english and philosophy ... possible model?


Mags
You should complement that 
with a third A in the Battle of Britain Group Build... 

Good results by the way 8)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2010)

Good going Mags.


----------

